# Sketching figures from video



## Astro Pen (Jul 25, 2021)

You tube just suggested this vid, for what reason I am not sure?
However if you want figures for quick casual sketching just put  it on full frame and pause just about anywhere for  a quick pencil  or watercolour practice.
It seems to be shot in hi definition.




Another in daylight.


----------



## Chris 1978 (Jul 26, 2021)

That's a great idea!

I also enjoy these kinds of high definition walk, drive or sail through videos. A couple of my favorites:

30 days at sea in 4k shot from a commercial cargo ship:







Ogmios school of Zen motoring, bizarre and fun driving in London with a commentary.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 16, 2021)

Chris 1978 said:


> Ogmios school of Zen motoring, bizarre and fun driving in London with a commentary.



This is, quite frankly the funniest thing I have seen. I have tears streaming down my face I’m laughing so much.


----------



## Chris 1978 (Aug 17, 2021)

Phyrebrat said:


> This is, quite frankly the funniest thing I have seen. I have tears streaming down my face I’m laughing so much.



Funny you should say that, I just recently discovered that this guy is actually a Hip-Hop mc and has done some absolutely hilarious MC battles where he ridicules his opponents. Very entertaining stuff.


----------

